# ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I AM CONTEMPLATING RETURNING MY CAR TO STOCK LENGTH REINFORCED TRAILING ARMS OR OPTING FOR PRO HOPPER ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS. 

THE CURRENT SET I HAVE IS WAY TOO LONG......1.5" EXTENSION. CAN'T DRIVE THE CAR LOW. 

BESIDES THE OBVIOUS ADJUSTABLE BENEFIT TO THE ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS, WHAT IS THE DOWN SIDE? I'VE HEARD THEY GET LOOSE EVERY FEW MONTHS.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I've never had any problems with the adjustables. Just get the locking nut tight after they are adjusted correctly and you should be good to go.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 29 2009, 03:33 PM~16123446
> *I AM CONTEMPLATING RETURNING MY CAR TO STOCK LENGTH REINFORCED TRAILING ARMS OR OPTING FOR PRO HOPPER ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS.
> 
> THE CURRENT SET I HAVE IS WAY TOO LONG......1.5" EXTENSION. CAN'T DRIVE THE CAR LOW.
> ...



no negatives...they give u the option to go longer than stock as well as adust the arms to ur needs


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

i think they look ugly compared to some crome molded ones


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I like the look of molded ones too.....but another advantage of the adjustables is they will swivel during 3 wheel and side to side which helps both types of movements. Keeps your bushings from getting ate up fast too. :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

they are good i just dont like seeing that big all screw in the middle and made my own they a lil different but i like them better :biggrin: you might need s :biggrin: me drop mounts to make it even beter


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Pros:

#1 Most are easy to adjust, (the models that are threaded to spread when the center peice is turned)

#2 lots of adjustablility




Cons:

#1 they wont let the rear pivot much without loosening the jamb nuts and pivoting on the threads. (plain poly bushings and no flex in the tubing)



#2 the ones hydro companies sell are ugly with the adjuster in the middle. (they look alot more official and less 'bolt-in-ish' with a single-way adjuster on one end.)


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

i wanna see how they would look cleaned up and cromed so get on it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I DONT HAVE ANOTHER CLOSER PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 31 2009, 12:49 AM~16142299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heyyyy!!!! I know where that is :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 30 2009, 11:49 PM~16142299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A SICK LOOKIG FRAME...WHATS IT FOR?
KINDA LOOKS LIKE A G-BODY ?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 29 2009, 03:33 PM~16123446
> *I AM CONTEMPLATING RETURNING MY CAR TO STOCK LENGTH REINFORCED TRAILING ARMS OR OPTING FOR PRO HOPPER ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS.
> 
> THE CURRENT SET I HAVE IS WAY TOO LONG......1.5" EXTENSION. CAN'T DRIVE THE CAR LOW.
> ...



if u have a set sized cylinder and arent constantly movin ur pinion all the time a solid arm will b better...than no bend and chrome and paint accordingly.all my cars have solid bars..drops on the uppers and measure and build ..simple and done.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Crazy that people dont like the look of adjustables. I would buy them more for the look than the functionality of it. I dont think a molded arm could ever look this good.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 31 2009, 01:12 PM~16146171
> *Crazy that people dont like the look of adjustables. I would buy them more for the look than the functionality of it. I dont think a molded arm could ever look this good.
> 
> 
> ...



i like the look when the got the sleeve over the all thread i do that with my hold down on my rack


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 AM~16142463
> *THATS A SICK LOOKIG FRAME...WHATS IT FOR?
> KINDA LOOKS LIKE A G-BODY ?
> *


I THINK ITS A TRUCK FRAME


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 02:18 AM~16142463
> *THATS A SICK LOOKIG FRAME...WHATS IT FOR?
> KINDA LOOKS LIKE A G-BODY ?
> *


Not even close... :uh: Those body mounts are more 50's style.. The front crossmember and A-arms do look 80's-GM.. My guess is 53' Chevy with a stepnotch and subframe..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 AM~16142463
> *THATS A SICK LOOKIG FRAME...WHATS IT FOR?
> KINDA LOOKS LIKE A G-BODY ?
> *


for a 53 bel air, its got an s-10 frontend and rearend and it lays close to the ground :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 31 2009, 02:12 PM~16146171
> *Crazy that people dont like the look of adjustables. I would buy them more for the look than the functionality of it. I dont think a molded arm could ever look this good.
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the adjustables in chrome, with sleeves


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

cant wait to put mine on


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 31 2009, 09:37 PM~16150432
> *Not even close... :uh: Those body mounts are more 50's style.. The front crossmember and A-arms do look 80's-GM.. My guess is 53' Chevy with a stepnotch and subframe..
> *


i just noticed the front end and front mounts look like g body,and the rear is bridged,,
i did notice the side body mounts looked diffrent,,just thought it was a fully custom frame for a g- body :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I ended up going with the adjustables. I was getting a local shop to reinforce some stocks, but the shop owner fell sick on Dec 30th. So I made a trip to Pro Hopper on New Years Eve and picked up a set of chrome adjustables and was able to roll out on New Years Day.........and ride somewhat lower. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

looks good but i would have went with the black magic ones just because the lowers are bent for clearance when locked up. if you look at the pic that was posted with the chrome trailing arms you will see what i am talking about.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *I THINK ITS A TRUCK FRAME*



HOW THE FUCK IS THAT A TRUCK FRAME....NO LEAF SPRINGS AND IT HAS UPPER AND LOWERS :wow:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 12 2010, 05:08 PM~16269986
> *looks good but i would have went with the black magic ones just because the lowers are bent for clearance when locked up. if you look at the pic that was posted with the chrome trailing arms you will see what i am talking about.
> *


I seen that. Looks interesting. I only swapped the uppers though. I don't really need to mess with the lowers.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2010, 07:48 AM~16265151
> *Sweet!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 1 2010, 05:36 PM~16156072
> *I prefer the adjustables in chrome, with sleeves
> *


what are these sleeves you speak of? :dunno: 


any pics?


----------

